# How Many Endler Male Fish in a 10g tank?



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm doing research on Endler fish I'm interested in only keeping males, I know they're basically a subspecies of Guppies, seeing as they grow to be 1" to 1.5" at best I think I can keep more in a 10g tank would 7-8 do ? I would have filter, sponge filter and fake silk plants as well, no gravel as to try and keep the bottom clean. Also looking for a good water heater any suggestions there thanks!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Endlers are wonderful. I only have a trio of males in one of my tanks and they get along splendidly. 7-8 would be amazing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Endlers need current. If you have a sponge filter I would suggest at least one bubbler to help oxygenate and to give the tank needed water movement.

As far as number, you could have a dozen or so with no issues even if you have other fish. Habrosus Cory make good tank mates and pick up leftover food. I also had my male Endlers with a Betta.

I prefer a Enheim Jager heater. I'd go for 75 or 100 watts. Better to have too many watts then not enough.

Aquarium Heaters: Eheim Jager Thermostat Heater at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Endlers need current. If you have a sponge filter I would suggest at least one bubbler to help oxygenate and to give the tank needed water movement.
> 
> As far as number, you could have a dozen or so with no issues even if you have other fish. Habrosus Cory make good tank mates and pick up leftover food. I also had my male Endlers with a Betta.
> 
> ...


I'll use the Jager Heater if I can there will be current and bubbles


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Endlers need current. If you have a sponge filter I would suggest at least one bubbler to help oxygenate and to give the tank needed water movement.
> 
> As far as number, you could have a dozen or so with no issues even if you have other fish. Habrosus Cory make good tank mates and pick up leftover food. I also had my male Endlers with a Betta.
> 
> ...


How many endlers would you recommend in a five gallon with a betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadeSlayer said:


> How many endlers would you recommend in a five gallon with a betta?


IMO, none because there's not enough linear space for the Endlers. I don't like many fish other than Betta in less than a 10 gallon or 20".


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotcha. Would dwarf rasboras be alright?


----------

